# Question for woman asked by a woman



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

For women who have had a hystorectomy with cervix removal:

How is sex different?

My husband says he can't go as deep. This is a comment from him that has left me wondering for a long time because he never told me before our seperation. I had my hysterectomy in Nov 2010 and he waited way longer than 6 weeks to have sex again. We actaually onlt averaged sex once every 3 months before seperation. So maybe he never said anything cause we only had sex a handful of times and he lasted like 2-3 minutes.

Now after seperation we have sex about once a month right now, but more often when we are away from home without our kids. 

He did have a sexual affair during our seperation with a woman with a uteris and cervix..... Until now I was not aware there was a difference in what the man feels. 

My husband is working out of state right now so we can't try anyhting out right now unfortunatly


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

He can't go as deep because when you remove a cervix, it shortens the vagina.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

that_girl said:


> He can't go as deep because when you remove a cervix, it shortens the vagina.


My doctor never told me and I wish I never had it removed becasue my husband seems to get less pleasure. I just researched a little bit on sex with no cervix and many women say they can't get as wet. I have not found that an issue since my husband and I reconsiled. We use no lubrication at all


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

> My doctor never told me and I wish I never had it removed becasue my husband seems to get less pleasure.


Wouldn't there have been a good medical reason to remove it? I don't think your health is less important than a slight change in your husband's sexual experience with you.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

There was stage 3 dysplasia on 1 small part. The dr did a biopsy and then checked again and she got all the cancer cells. I could have been left with my cervix. There was a clear reason to remove my uteris though. I had unexplained bleeding and constant spotting and pain all month long. I only had on average 2-3 days of no spotting/bleeding


----------



## xena74 (May 5, 2012)

The only differance for us is the lubrication. Other than that, he says he can not feel any differance?


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

My wife had a total hysto 20 years ago. The only difference to me is that she suddenly became the most reasonable person I ever met. Her emotions went from a roller coaster to as level as a board within 3 days. yayyyyy!

On a serious note sex has been off the hook ever since.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

xena74 said:


> The only differance for us is the lubrication. Other than that, he says he can not feel any differance?


For me I was really dry before seperation and then after we got back together we have never used lubrication. I didn't know that the cervix makes lubrication until I read about it recently. I thought it was strange becuase I never need it since my husband and I have reconsiled our marriage. I do still have my ovaries and I never know when I'm having a hormone flux...I do notice changes to my skin and extra moodiness during that time.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Stonewall said:


> My wife had a total hysto 20 years ago. The only difference to me is that she suddenly became the most reasonable person I ever met. Her emotions went from a roller coaster to as level as a board within 3 days. yayyyyy!
> 
> On a serious note sex has been off the hook ever since.


What do you mean by "off the hook?"


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

absolutely no difference at all for either of us. He sounds full of ****
I dont have my cervix either. We dont have a problem with lubrication either.


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

feels notably different for me


----------

